# An introduction, a message from AWE Tuning



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello! I’m Andrew Ball, the newest team member at AWE Tuning. I will be taking over for Zack here at Fourtitude/VWVortex over the next few days and forward. 

A bit of background... I’m an enthusiast if nothing else. I've grown up around cars, and started racing at 15, starting in a 1988 BMW E30 M3. I've raced in SCCA, BMW CCA, Grand-Am, and NASA. I’ve been a driving coach for years for all things “race craft”. 

And now... I'm here and ready to serve. I look forward to getting to know everyone. If you have any questions, comments, or concerns, please do not hesitate to ask.


----------

